# Describir circulo con dos motores



## Portnoycabezas (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola, en una aplicación me ha surgido la necesidad de describir un circulo con dos motores (mesa X-Y) servo o paso a paso. ALguien ha tenido que hacer esto alguna vez? 
Existe un algoritmo standar para ello?

gracias y un saludo


----------



## Picchip (Ene 5, 2011)

lo siento pero no te entiendo si adjuntas esquema me seria mas facil.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Aplicas a los movimientos de los motores (Avance y retroceso) los valores resultantes de la función matemática que generaría la gráfica de una circunferencia.










Por ejemplo divides el diámetro horizontal, eje *X* en n partes iguales y equidistantes, calculas para cada una de ellas donde debería encontrarse la posición del eje *Y*.

Los valores calculados serían tus unidades de avance, pulsos de un motor PaP (Por ejemplo)

Una vez llegado a 180º inviertes el avance del mecanismo del eje *X* e inviertes los valores absolutos del eje *Y* para que te genere la parte inferior de la circunferencia a medida que el movimiento sobre el eje *X* retrocede.

A estos valores le aplicas las relaciones de reducción mecánica del sistema y consigues tu circunferencia.


----------



## Portnoycabezas (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, gracias por la respuesta. Imagino que los cotroladors de motores lo que hacen es guardar los datos calculados de la fórmula en una tabla antes de hacer los movimientos para ahorrar tiempo. cierto?

gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Portnoycabezas dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, gracias por la respuesta. Imagino que los cotroladors de motores lo que hacen es guardar los datos calculados de la fórmula en una tabla antes de hacer los movimientos para ahorrar tiempo. cierto?
> 
> gracias de nuevo!!



Si, aunque el tiempo de cálculo es insignificante frente al tiempo de reacción de la parte mecánica.
Si re-calculas no te quedas limitado a una sola circunferencia como sería con una tabla.


----------

